# Incredible redfish - 900+ spots



## Bama Fish Head

caught in east galveston bay by Henry Perdfue fishing with captain JIm West


----------



## knot @ Work

:no:

Wonder what you all been puttin in the water over yonder in Texas ????


----------



## FishGolfDrink

mount worthy! totally cool


----------



## Foulhook

You sure those aren't oil spots???? WOW!


----------



## Kenton

It looks like a new species. Thats wild!


----------



## Ringo Redux

BP Redfish! Would love to catch one like that.


----------



## marmidor

That's is an awesome beast.


----------



## knot @ Work

:001_huh:

Might be good job of photo shop??

Cant believe all you see or read on the internet...???


----------



## southern yakker

looks like a redfish and a speck combined. could be photoshopped but it looks legit.


----------



## lrc

I believe after the photos & video were taken, I would have to let that one go. But then again I dont keep alot of fish, so thats just me...


----------



## flukedaddy

southern yakker said:


> looks like a redfish and a speck combined. could be photoshopped but it looks legit.


 is it even possible I have caught pinfish that looked like the were half grunts.


----------



## Auburn

That is crazy, ive never seen anything like it!


----------



## Bubba

*spots*

Well, for the nay sayers on here, my son caught one that looked a lot like that one in the bay off of deer point last year


----------



## Boatjob1

southern yakker said:


> looks like a redfish and a speck combined. could be photoshopped but it looks legit.


 
LOLOLOLOL, after reading that tune "Back door love affair" came to mind....

Great pics and thanks for the Thread..............


----------



## southern yakker

flukedaddy said:


> is it even possible I have caught pinfish that looked like the were half grunts.


I dont know if it is possible but i gues anything can happen after the oil spill.jk.

Its possible that they could of cross-bred but im no expert on the subject.


----------



## jim t

I bet he caught a lot of crap from his buddies as a young 'un.

Jim


----------



## seapro86

I think i would have to mount that one..thats awesome!:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## outdoorkid

That is a picture that is definately worth 1000 words! pretty bad ass!


----------



## Bama Fish Head

I didn't believe it when I first got the pics. I googled the captains name, sent him an email and he confirmed it. The guy guides out of SWLA and SETX. It's being mounted. I'm 100% convinced it's legit. Other guys in the club I'm in over here have seen similar ones, just notthis big. It was too good not to share.
I was thinking the spots looked more like a gar than a speck, or maybe there was funky threesome action to blame


----------



## DAWGONIT

ya never know what nature (good/other) has in store for us outdoorsy folks.


----------



## mackdaddy06

Thats an awesome lookin redfish. I would definitely have to put that one on the wall


----------



## Overworked Underfished

What is the legal size limit on those? If the game warden shows up, you might want to hide the evidence. Cool lookin fish.


----------



## Jolly Mon

Overworked Underfished said:


> What is the legal size limit on those? If the game warden shows up, you might want to hide the evidence. Cool lookin fish.


Texas Redfish is 20-28 with one over with tag and an additional 1 over with bonus tag.
Florida has the WORST regulations for Reds along the Gulf and that's AFTER increasing the limit to two!
For the people who say we have a different fishery here...........I've caught and seen MANY more Redfish here than I ever did in Louisiana and I've NEVER caught an undersize Red here but I've caught many at 40".


----------



## REDFISH KING

Very Cool


----------



## Jason

Absolutely beautiful!!!:thumbup:


----------



## JasonL

Very cool looking Redfish. I've caught many with a ton of spots, but nothing like this. I would definitely mount this.


----------



## Randall2point0

Those things are poisonis!


----------

